# Nhl 09



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone got this, and struggle to get onine? Iv had it a few weeks now, and tried daily to play online but with no luck! All my other games work fine going online but NHL 09 doesnt. This is on the ps3 by the way.


----------

